# Graphene Batteries are here!



## Grand Guru (6/2/20)

I have heard about this technology about a decade ago. It’s finally on the market!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (6/2/20)

Thanks @Grand Guru 

Been waiting for improvements in battery tech, which seems to have been quite stable for many years

This does look interesting

One day I look forward to a 10,000 mah battery the size of a coin that can charge up in a few mins
That would be epic for vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> 
> Been waiting for improvements in battery tech, which seems to have been quite stable for many years
> 
> ...



That's straight nuclear. Perfect for a mech.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (7/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> 
> Been waiting for improvements in battery tech, which seems to have been quite stable for many years
> 
> ...



Minutes? Why so long? Seconds brother, seconds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (7/2/20)

I would order one of these just to check it out, but budget won't allow it ..........for now

Also, they don't ship internationally..........Uncle @Rob Fisher, maybe you'd want to give it a go as you have that shipping address thingy over there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/20)

zadiac said:


> I would order one of these just to check it out, but budget won't allow it ..........for now
> 
> Also, they don't ship internationally..........Uncle @Rob Fisher, maybe you'd want to give it a go as you have that shipping address thingy over there?



Shipping batteries by courier is a no-no... but can be done and expensive! If it was a 18650 Graphene battery I would be all over it like a rash!


----------



## zadiac (7/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping batteries by courier is a no-no... but can be done and expensive! If it was a 18650 Graphene battery I would be all over it like a rash!



Ah....I see. Well, that's it then. We'll just have to wait until some vendor over here gets them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (7/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> 
> Been waiting for improvements in battery tech, which seems to have been quite stable for many years
> 
> ...



Maybe these could also bail out eskom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Maybe these could also bail out eskom



Only a miracle can bail out eskom at this stage

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

zadiac said:


> Only a miracle can bail out eskom at this stage


I wonder what they do during load shedding because they all still get paid to be at work during that time. I think that's the best place to work right now.


----------

